
The Rise of the Citizen Data Scientist [pdf] - altairiumblue
https://pages.dataiku.com/hubfs/PDF/Whitepaper/Importance_of_AutoML-for-Augmented-Analytics.pdf
======
tenkabuto
> Citizen Data Scientist: A person who creates or generates models that
> leverage predictive or prescriptive analytics but whose primary job function
> or education is outside of the field of statistics and analytics. Their
> formal job title might be something like data analyst, business analyst, or
> similar.

Data analysts' "primary job function or education is outside of the field of
statistics and analytics"? Nevertheless, I think that this might be an
interesting shift in job roles. However, I'm worried that users of such tools
would unwittingly biasing the models that they create.

------
altairiumblue
Personal opinion - I really dislike the term and all the overpriced drag-and-
drop, "automated", "easy-to-use" tools that are associated with it. Generally,
I would choose open-source over licensed software and a programming language
over a GUI.

It would be interesting to hear the thoughts of other people who've used
similar solutions as well as Python/R for the same process.

------
laiden_swallow
Machine and deep learning tools are reaching higher levels of abstraction all
the time. Libraries like fast-ai make them accessible to anyone with a basic
understanding of Python.

I don't think the advent of the 'Citizen Data Scientist' is even about
automation. It's about providing an interface that allows
application/experimentation without a deep understanding of the underlying
statistics and architectures.

I think it's totally reasonably to expect that, within the next couple of
years, there will be state of the art deep learning techniques that don't
require any more technical expertise to apply than operating a smart phone.

